# To bulk or not to bulk?



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok, I've been training seriously for about 1 1/2 years now ima natty! I Use to train on an off growing up but nothing serious. I have always been after that lean muscular look some may say the beach body look lol yes don't bully me I'm just being honest. I know I have not trained long enough to learn from my mistakes but I have tried to bulk (which had worked) I went from 70kg to about 86kg in about 6 months. But as I wasn't shredded to begin with (I was about 20% bf to begin with) I only made my body fat percentage worse. I then decided it was time to cut so I went onto a timed carbing diet and lost a lot of weight but unfortunately a lot of muscle aswell. To be fair I probably wasn't big enough to cut but while I had my girl in the missionary position my stomach started to make an appearances which wasn't too pleasant lol! So I dropped to 76kg which I am at the moment. I'm still eating pretty clean only eating carbs after I train but my issue now is I feel very slim in t shirts and lost my pump.

I would like some advice nutritionally about gaining muscle while losing body fat. Am I right to say that I should be eating my maintenance to do this? And if I had low glycogenic carbs with every meal an cut sugars and salt out of my diet would I still be able to lose fat and gain muscle if I was eating the right calories?

What should I be doing nutritionally and training wise to accomplish this? Is this impossible being a natty?

Here's my stats

Age: 24

Height: 5'8

Weight: 76kg

Body fat: 16% (I think)

Diet: Time carbing

Strength wise I've always been ok.

Chest: 120kg 1RM

Squats: 120kg

Deadlift: 160kg

Rows: 100kg


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good lifts so far mate.

Not much I can add on the diet though, your leaner than me lol


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol I think my issue is training in a gym full of juicers  I just feel like I ain't getting anywer!


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Not impossible and can be done! Need to work out how many calories you need to have to build lean muscle. As long as you eat clean you will keep body fat low. Most times if you have been eating whatever you like then by keeping it clean for 3-4 weeks should shift some body fat!

Training wise... Different methods can be used to achieve a lean physique. Depending on how your body responds to the training is a big factor though. So, just because one style of training works for one type of person doesn't mean it will work for you and vice versa. However, trial different routines, use 5x5, TUT, volume training, DTP etc etc! See what works best for you and give yourself enough time to see results....

Eating is just as important as training. So really pay attention to what you eat. If you have a fast metabolism make sure you are watching the carbohydrates you eat because the quicker you burn it the more you are going to need, especially when you start packing on more muscle. Your body is going to need more calories to sustain your physique.

Don't worry about the other guys in the gym, natty or not you can achieve it and usually the guys in those sorts of places are good people and will help you out!! Keep going brotha  Scott


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

RMD said:


> Lol I think my issue is training in a gym full of juicers  I just feel like I ain't getting anywer!


There's only 1 thing then mate . . . Start juicing


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol in good time! Not sure if it would effect but trying for a baby at the mo, don't wanna risk anything


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

16% is pretty much the worst % to decide on... its not fat but its not cut. i reckon cutting would be a good idea though, since your trying for a baby you are going to be under a tonne of will power when it does happen to keep a diet down so it would be the perfect opportunity to bulk up and eat more relaxing foods. nout worse for a strict diet than a woman/life stressing you


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Kids are so last year where as test an tren are the sh*t right now. About loosin fat and gainin muscle I personally can't do it either not figured out the right combo or more than likely it takes to long an I give up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RMD said:


> Ok, I've been training seriously for about 1 1/2 years now ima natty! I Use to train on an off growing up but nothing serious. I have always been after that lean muscular look some may say the beach body look lol yes don't bully me I'm just being honest. I know I have not trained long enough to learn from my mistakes but I have tried to bulk (which had worked) I went from 70kg to about 86kg in about 6 months. But as I wasn't shredded to begin with (I was about 20% bf to begin with) I only made my body fat percentage worse. I then decided it was time to cut so I went onto a timed carbing diet and lost a lot of weight but unfortunately a lot of muscle aswell. To be fair I probably wasn't big enough to cut but while I had my girl in the missionary position my stomach started to make an appearances which wasn't too pleasant lol! So I dropped to 76kg which I am at the moment. I'm still eating pretty clean only eating carbs after I train but my issue now is I feel very slim in t shirts and lost my pump.
> 
> I would like some advice nutritionally about gaining muscle while losing body fat. Am I right to say that I should be eating my maintenance to do this? And if I had low glycogenic carbs with every meal an cut sugars and salt out of my diet would I still be able to lose fat and gain muscle if I was eating the right calories?
> 
> ...


You're gonna have the same problem as me being a natty mate.When I cut I seem to shrink too much,when I bulk I seem to put on too much fat.The only way I think if you're going to stay natty is to cut(-500 calories e.g)then do a slooow lean bulk.It will take a long time though(which is why I'll be doing my first cycle soon)lol


----------



## RMD (Dec 17, 2013)

Lool yeh doing it natty u seem to realise that body ur going for is pretty much impossible, my Turkish genes don't help eitha! I was born to be a kebab!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RMD said:


> Lool yeh doing it natty u seem to realise that body ur going for is pretty much impossible, my Turkish genes don't help eitha! I was born to be a kebab!!


Exactly mate


----------

